# Music Played at Historical Events



## Sgar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am after information about music which has been _played_ at historical events, especially things to do with famous historical people. Eg... music played at the wedding of Queen Victoria, baptism of... etc.

Any ideas?

sgar


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Obvious one is fall of the Berlin Wall - Beethoven Symphony #9

Zadok the Priest has been performed at every British coronation since George II's in 1727.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, I cant tell you the exact name of the piece, but I'm sure someone was playing it on my birthday


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Tchaikovsky* - _1812 Overture _- first performed for the consecration of the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow in 1880.

*Penderecki *- _Dies Irae (__Auschwitz Oratorio_) - fp for opening & dedication of the Auschwitz concentration camp site as a museum and memorial to the dead, 1960's.

*Brahms* - _Academic Festival Overture_ - composed during the summer of 1880 as a musical "thank you" to the University of Breslau, which had awarded him an honorary doctorate the previous year.

*Beethoven* - _Wellington's Victory _- composed to commemorate the Duke of Wellington's victory over Joseph Bonaparte's forces at the Battle of Vitoria in Basqueland on June 21, 1813.

*Walton* wrote music for coronations - _Crown Imperial _& _Orb and Sceptre_, so did* Bax *and *Bliss* also wrote ceremonial music for the Queen. The latter two were in charge of music for the royals.

There are many others but that's what I can think of now, I'm on the run...


----------



## Sgar (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for those ideas!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ferenc Liszt wrote a mass for coronation of some geezer in Hungary. It's not famous but I'm pretty sure it was released on CD.

And let's not forget Verdi's Aida. I don't think I even have to tell the story?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Also this:






Edit: wow, that's some fine music there. I haven't listened to that for a very long time.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sgar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am after information about music which has been _played_ at historical events, especially things to do with famous historical people.


This kind of qualifies: Barber's Adagio was played on the radio after the announcement of FDR's death. Also JFK's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thomas Tallis' 40-part Spem in Alium was purportedly played for or at least written for Queen Elizabeth I's 40th birthday.


----------

